# Introducing my Pigeon to a new mate



## Frida (Dec 9, 2011)

I found a pigeon July this year and raised him by hand, he's now all grown up (4-5 months old) and decided that I'm his mate. He's called Frida, after Frida Kahlo, as I was convinced he was a she  Frida now lives in the house with us and goes out when we're working outside in the garden. Thinking that it's unhealthy for a him to be inside too much and all alone, we built him a huge cage and got him a pretty mate, she still needs a name. My question... Frida coo's and flirts with anything he can find, a shoe, a hairbrush, even the cat, but even after they've been toghether in the cage for three weeks now, Frida is still ignoring his new mate. How long does it take for a pigeon to "fall in love"? Or is it possible that Frida will never realise he's actually a pigeon?

PS: The past few months this site has helped me so much, just want to thank everybody for the info.


----------

